# Cat back exhaust?



## Silver GTO (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guys just picked up a 2004 Silver GTO 2 weeks ago in Wisconsin. Here's a picture first day home to Michigan:










Would like some feed back before I go ahead and get some exhaust work done. Was thinking about a local shop building a 2.5" cat back exhaust w/ magnaflow mufflers and angle cut tips for $350 out the door. Question is... is this a fair price. Shop does quality work but this is the first time ever getting cat back exhaust done.

Also should i have them do an X-pipe or not? 

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats. Love the wheels. 
What's your goal?


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice buy. How many miles? I would def recommend going to your guy. Brand name is way over priced and you don't even get any real gains, just exhaust note. I would def just run straight pipes back from the cats, take the resonator off. I personally like the stock tips just have them cut them off and weld them back on. Angle pipes are for truck and i still don't think they look good. Just my two sense. What other mods does it have?


----------



## cutlass79500 (Jan 29, 2012)

like the wheels also. I agree with everyone take it to your muffler guy. I can't even think about spending over 1k on exhaust. To me having a better sound is not worth all the money. Or for what little performance gain you will get. Bang for the buck value is very low unless your going to install headers and do other work. Gm did a very good job with the exhaust on these cars performance wise.
Congrads on the new car i just bought my silver 06 last weekend


----------



## Silver GTO (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks again on the positive feed back!! Mileage, when I picked her up only had 60k a huge plus. The car is all stock except for the wheels, a drop in K&N filter, and SAP grills. Could not be happier with my buy. 

Personally I can not see spending $1k on an exhaust when I could get something close for 1/3 of the price. My goal for my DD is light mods for now. Exhaust, CAI, Tune and eliminate most of the wheel hop for now. Might take on bigger projects in the winter when the car is sitting. 

As for now exhaust is scheduled for next Thursday and will be able to pick up on Friday. Decided to keep the cats for now and go with 2.5" straight pipe, magnaflow mufflers, then 2.5" tips. Tips are going to be stock look just next size up.

Is there any value on keeping the stock exhaust for resell? Pipes, resonators, mufflers, tips? Wouldn't mind selling for cheap $$


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey, I'm right next door. I agree that unless you just want just sound that an exhaust isn't a good investment. '04s have the best sound by far of any normal production car. Volume can be obtained by doing power-producing mods and then you get a 2 for 1. I have 8 years ownership and have personally done most major mods on mine so I have lots of experience.


----------



## Silver GTO (Apr 20, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Hey, I'm right next door. I agree that unless you just want just sound that an exhaust isn't a good investment. '04s have the best sound by far of any normal production car. Volume can be obtained by doing power-producing mods and then you get a 2 for 1. I have 8 years ownership and have personally done most major mods on mine so I have lots of experience.


Yes we are :cheers 

Would you recommend having a shop do a custom 2.5" cat back exhaust? Was thinking about Magnaflow mufflers? Should I go with 20" or 14" length mufflers?

Wouldn't mind checking out your ride sometime. Also have a buddy with a yellow gto that drives to grand rapids on most saturday nights to meet up with locals.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't do any exhaust until you've increased the power enough to warrant it. You get no HP gain from a bigger exhaust now (FWIW for the '04 you need a muff near 12-14"). The stock '04 uses two different mufflers to give a unique sound that mimics the 69 GTO. There are so many other areas that you need or will give you more benefit than just sound. If you haven't had the front radius rod or strut bushings replaced you should do it right away and the stock rear shocks and springs are crap too. For sound _AND_ power long tube headers are the best bang for the buck. With a tune you can pick up ~25-30 RWHP. I'm up for pretty much any get-together. If you need any advise or a look over I'm not far away on the far west side of GR.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

+1 on what Svede said, especially if your going to get a tune LT's are an amazing mod for these cars. it's night and day once you get headers


----------



## Silver GTO (Apr 20, 2012)

Definitely do not want to throw money away but also would like to get rid of stock exhaust. Thought I would start with exhaust, CAI and tune. Would upgrading to 2.5" pipes and mufflers hurt my performance?


----------



## Silver GTO (Apr 20, 2012)

Exhaust will be put on hold until further notice. Need to do more research, don't wanna throw money into the car unless its going to help gain performance. Thanks everyone for their feed back!!


----------

